

Data: Best programming talent in the world is not in California - bojo
http://venturebeat.com/2015/04/05/data-best-programming-talent-in-the-world-is-not-in-california/

======
peapicker
Bad article premise. Most likely, the very best coders in the US don't waste
time on stackoverflow, rather they are actually working on their projects for
pay.

~~~
bojo
That's how I read it as well.

